# quariesians what do you think?



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

I am trying to convince my husband to let me get another horse and I fell in love with the quariesian breed. The beauty and elegance of a friesian and the sweet demeanor and sporty body of the quarter horse. Does any one here own one or have they ridden one before? I would love to know. I would be purchasing a baby so I woudn't even be able to test ride her.

Thanks


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

with the quarisian I think of just some back yard bred horse where somebody decided to give it a breed name, Would you be able to register this horse and do you plan to show? what makes you really love the quarisian among any other horse?


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

It does have its own register or it can be placed under friesian sport horse association. I have always wanted a Friesian but I can't afford one also I love western pleasure and I think Friesians themselves are a bit to big for some of the events. I love the look of both horses combined.

Thanks for your response
Pretty Palfrey


----------



## horseygall220 (Mar 13, 2007)

*I love Ferasins.*

Ferasin's are one of my two favorite breeds. My neighbor has a Ferasin and I rode her. She has a gental smooth canter and does very well in dressage. Please do get a picture of the baby on the sight if you get it i would love to see it.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

what an interesting cross. I think that would be a beautiful cross breed to own. Does it have the fresian or the QH looks?


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

They can look like either but I prefer them to be pure black with a height in betwenn that of both breeds. I ride western so I like alot of muscle in the hind end so hopefully a big bum.


----------



## LDS (Mar 29, 2007)

I have had several friesian QH crosses and love them. Here's one we used for mounted shooting.
We stand Hendrik the Magician, Friesian stallion, and breed several QH mares, among others.
I love the cross.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

One word for that horse! stunning!!! I have never even heard of that cross but its delightful- go for it!

Pics of the baby if you can! Are they available in the UK do you think?


----------



## Ramble (Mar 29, 2007)

I googled them, and here's a pic of a stud that I found.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh wow, I like him! :shock:


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

ok LDS your horse is exactly what I would want in a horse. Unfortunately I thinkI might be breeding my mare now to get a Quarter horse. Its just cheaper and the Stud is well know.  
I suppose I will have my dream horse someday. I suppose I could sell the baby after I train it and then buy a Quariesian


----------

